#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Монголия >  > > >  >  >  Монгольский Алтай

## Юндрун Топден

Всех приветствую!
Планируется автомобильное путешествие, в том числе по Монголии (предположительно заезжать будем недалеко от границы с Россией, хотя...). Кто там был на монгольском Алтае? Что можно посмотреть, куда заехать?

----------


## Наталья А

Может пригодится этот отчет, правда он ландшафтный..
http://forum.awd.ru/viewtopic.php?f=341&t=98596

Буддийские места Монгольского Алтая хорошо описывает Сергей Волков в книге "Тибет на крыше мира".

----------


## Dondhup

Алтайцы вроде бы тюрки?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Наверное, имеется в виду часть Алтайских гор, расположенная на территории МНР.

----------

Dondhup (16.12.2011)

----------


## Наталья А

Тут речь идет именно о Монгольском Алтае, который распространяется на юго-восток от Алтая на территорию Монголии и Китая. Это действительно - горная гряда.

----------

Dondhup (16.12.2011)

----------


## лесник

> Всех приветствую!
> Планируется автомобильное путешествие, в том числе по Монголии (предположительно заезжать будем недалеко от границы с Россией, хотя...). Кто там был на монгольском Алтае? Что можно посмотреть, куда заехать?


Можно посмотреть удивительные красоты монгольской природы, а также познакомиться с жизнью монгольских мусульман, посмотреть мечети, которые, впрочем, особой архитектурной ценности не представляют.

----------

